# Silly question....pheasant hunting with a .22



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Allright, now before you guys go off on me, hear me out first.

I have been hunting for pheasants for a while now, and have always wondered this question.

Is it legal to hunt pheasant with a .22 rifle?

The REASON why I am asking this, is because in the past few years, I have spotted a good number of pheasants in open feilds. The problem with this is, there is no way anyone could get close enough to get a shot off (shotgun) without spooking them.

Is it OK, or even legal to take a pheasant in open feild with a .22 rifle?


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

No it is not legal.

NDGF regulations for legal firearms

Legal Weapons and Ammunition. Game Birds and Waterfowl - Only firearms no smaller than .410 caliber nor larger than 10 gauge loadedwith shot and capable of holding no more than three shells, legal archeryequipment, and raptors may be used. Pistols may not be used to takemigratory game birds. Non-toxic shot is required for some species and onsome lands. Raptors may be used only by those possessing a falconry permit


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Besides....That would be killing and not hunting! There would be a better way to get them if you plot a strategy and call it hunting!


----------



## 4star (Sep 11, 2005)

Hm, in Minnesota its legal but I guess its not in Nodak.


----------



## DeerScarer (Jul 23, 2005)

Yeah, .22 is legal for pheasant in MN, but I never immagined there would be a practical application! But thinking about it, I suppose if you waylaid 'em as they came out of CRP or other grass to feed in harvested grain.... Yeah, I like this idea. Not something the "true sportsmen" are gonna wanna see tho! :lol:

-Dave


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Not a whole lot different than shooting a deer at a couple hundred yards IMO.


----------



## Walleye fisher (May 5, 2005)

I have to say though I have shot a pheasant on the fly with a .22 It was all in a bet and I won!! :sniper: Thats what I call sharp shooting


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

not legal here in SD...besides thats kinda cheap!


----------



## DeerScarer (Jul 23, 2005)

All right all you high an' mighty sportsmen types, what's the big deal? The daily bag is the daily bag, what does it matter how they're killed? It's not like we're gonna run out. Pheasants were introduced to North America in the 19th century so people could have fun hunting them here, and it sounds like that's what the .22 marksmen are doing, having fun. They aren't killing hens and they aren't taking more than their limit. They also aren't educating the birds by killing the flyers and making them into a species of runners like the rest of you are!  (So there, ha!) 

-Dave


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

> I have to say though I have shot a pheasant on the fly with a .22 It was all in a bet and I won!! Thats what I call sharp shooting


That is what I call dangerous.

I think it there could be a great application for this but the enabling of possible bad outcomes outweighs the benefits.


----------



## 4star (Sep 11, 2005)

Walleye fisher said:


> I have to say though I have shot a pheasant on the fly with a .22 It was all in a bet and I won!! :sniper: Thats what I call sharp shooting


My friend said he saw a tv program that showed people hunting pheasants with bows, and that they were actually hitting them.


----------

